# before and after



## john trotter (Aug 26, 2016)

have just prepared my pork and brisket for tommorows smoke, probably take a picture of it going in but,when its done i totally forget, to busy pulling and eating it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






fingers crossed for a good cook, i do a basic rub, has anyone just used a  Cheap bbq sauce as a  mop, i just dont have time to make any of our own and dont have the ingredients.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi John, I use Stubbs Sauce.


----------



## john trotter (Aug 27, 2016)

Afew pictures of todays uds smoke, the briket was a bitt fatty but the taste was out of this world,thats the family not me ;)


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice looking Smoke Ring! Brisket doesn't look fatty?


----------



## john trotter (Aug 27, 2016)

thanks just pulled alot of fat out i didnt unwrap it, i think i need to buy some string,  some of the supermarkets hide alot in the middleits just what i can get quickly,


----------



## mike w (Aug 28, 2016)

Great Qview John!


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello.  Looks GREAT John. If I want a sauce and need it spur of the moment I keep some HP in the cupboard.  There are different flavours.  Some added cooked onions and a squeeze of lemon help it along.   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

